# Vooodoo Dolls



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Not sure if anyone has seen this things.. they are cute..

Voodoo dolls .. we are going to give them out with candy this year at halloween.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are soooo cute. Now I need a how-to. I thought if I stared at them I could figure it out, but I need help. What does the little tag say?


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

The lil tag says Krazy Town.. 

They are actually for vending machines. I purchased around 300 of them for halloween. In bulk they are around 30 cents a piece.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

scream1973 - GREAT Idea!! Where did you purchase? Have been looking for Krazy Town online without luck. Thanks!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

darkrosemanor said:


> scream1973 - GREAT Idea!! Where did you purchase? Have been looking for Krazy Town online without luck. Thanks!


Just to name a few sites 

http://www.actionmatic.com/bulk-redemption-items/toys-and-novelties.html

http://www.candymachines.com/Voodoo-Dolls-Vending-Capsules-P2048.aspx

http://www.gumballs.com/voodoo-dolls-capsules.html


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Sweet! Thanks Haunti!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Man wish they had little pirates. Those are cute and great idea to give away . We had glow in the dark bracelets last year. Still have some left not sure what we are going to do this year.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

PirateLady said:


> Man wish they had little pirates. Those are cute and great idea to give away . We had glow in the dark bracelets last year. Still have some left not sure what we are going to do this year.


search for novelty/party supply places online. Many of them have pirate themed items to give away. (tattoos, stamps, coins, eye patches, etc)


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> search for novelty/party supply places online. Many of them have pirate themed items to give away. (tattoos, stamps, coins, eye patches, etc)


Pirate Finger Puppets:


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I think those are really cute, but not sure how parents here would feel about me giving their child a voodoo doll. I think something piratey might go over well. We did glow bracelets last year and all the kids loved them. I still have a bunch.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

We got ours from actionmatic as they are located only an hour or 2 away so the shipping wasnt to bad. 
We also got a batch of thier series 1 voodoo dolls which are around 50 cents a piece but they will end up on our halloween christmas tree as decorations.


----------



## Morticia (Sep 5, 2009)

Agree Just Whisper. I was thinking that myself.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow....thats an original idea.....if that parents don't show up at your house the night after with pitchforks! :googly:

it seems that alot of people hand out glow bracelets. I've been thinking about buying those in bulk....where can i buy them from?


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

http://www.glowwithus.com/wholesale_glow_bracelets.htm


----------

